
Senators close to finishing encryption penalties legislation: sources - aburan28
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-encryption-legislation-idUSKCN0WB2QC
======
Esau
I really wish Dianne Feinstein would resign. She is consistently horrible.

~~~
kabdib
I remember writing to her in Crypto Wars I. The response I got back from her
staff was infuriating.

She will not be missed.

~~~
joering2
I'm sure not the first one to ask -- can you share??

------
beau26
This legislation reminds me that as crazy as people like Donald Trump are,
there are equally crazy people already serving in our government.

~~~
thephyber
I don't think our legislators are "crazy", I just think they fall too far on
one side of some values spectrum. In this case, Feinstein cares too much about
national security and federal LEO tools and not enough about personal and data
security.

------
beedogs
How could this legislation possibly pass constitutional muster? You're
essentially forcing companies to create code for you.

~~~
mahyarm
I always wondered what stopped the legislature passing laws that are
unconstitutional, having it canceled a few years later by the supreme court
and then passing a similar law again and having that take a few years in a
large cycle. Unconstitutional laws basically become laws with informal
sunsetting clauses.

~~~
shadowfiend
Often part of disputing the constitutionality of a law is requesting that the
court considering it also temporarily put its enforcement on hold, as I
understand it. If the court chooses to (and in a case where a law that was
already basically ruled unconstitutional has been passed again, one assumes it
would so choose), that law is simply ineffective until a final ruling is
obtained. Naturally, you can appeal the decision to hold the law's
enforcement, but the law is on hold unless and until a higher court overturns
it.

------
Vexs
I'm kinda curious how tech companies are supposed to implement this. Send
encryption keys to a central repo? If I encrypt a file, and store it on my
phone, is phone manufacturer liable for it? I would assume not, but god knows
how this law is written.

------
joering2
> It would expose companies like Apple Inc.

Apple seems to shift taxes to more tax-friendly countries to avoid high taxes
in US.

How much time before they figure how to move headquarters and their legal
standing outside of US jurisdiction??

------
shidmkdjrj
The only answer to the illegitimate use of force is wide scale civil defiance.

Our government is corrupt and must be defied.

~~~
thephyber
Remember that this isn't law yet and it hasn't passed the scrutiny of the US
court system.

------
AKifer
It's always like that when you deal with the State, first it gives you the
freedom to argue and tries to convince you, if you don't, then a single piece
of legislation is enough to coerce you.

